# Anyone had luck calling in SE Michigan?



## bowassasin (May 16, 2011)

Getting set to go out this weekend. Wondering if anyone has had luck this year?


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 16, 2002)

Me to. Will be my first set of the year saturday.


----------



## bowassasin (May 16, 2011)

Good luck King. Will post pics if successful.


----------



## kritterkiller (Nov 6, 2007)

4 sets and one yote seen. Should say one yote dead but my buddy can't shoot apparently. Heading out today for a few hours.


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 16, 2002)

Good luck guys!


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 16, 2002)

I was only able to make two sets this am. No luck on dogs but had a few hawks coming in. Lol.


----------



## bowassasin (May 16, 2011)

Keep after it king. It should heat up.


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 16, 2002)

My johnny stewart would not play today so it was all hand calls. Planning on picking up a new icotec before next weekend.


----------

